# Bad genetic traits



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

I was reading through the forums the other day I've been on vacation and I was trying to catch up haha
but I read that breeding translucent eyes was bad because it lead to blindness? is that true? 
Are there other bad genetic traits that can lead to decreased life or any other major problems?


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

bump...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by translucent eyes unless your talking about when dragons have metallic sheen covering their eyes which does cause blindness.

There's many genetic mutations that can lead to poor quality of life, that is why it is up to the breeder to cull those fish who are exhibiting those mutations.

For example rosetail fish can come with many issues, so even though they're pretty you have to think about what can come from breeding them. 

Breeding DT is tricky because some fry will have badly deformed spines, excessively short bodies, etc and must be culled.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im guessing you mean like how with dogs if you breed a merle with a merle the pups will be deaf, blond, or both?
That is an interesting thought... I doubt anyone has done any serious research into it though


----------

